# Is this over weight?



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

is this considered over weight by looking at him?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Pretty hard to tell from that picture alone. Got more?


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He looks a little overweight but I didn’t vote because the angle isn’t ideal...

Having my own dog that photographs much heavier than he is due to his stature and thick coat, I try to hold judgement.

Edit: seeing the second photo, yes, he’s overweight.... but that photo isn’t fair either, lol


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Pretty hard to tell from that picture alone. Got more?



View attachment 558329



tim_s_adams said:


> Pretty hard to tell from that picture alone. Got more?


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

Fodder said:


> He looks a little overweight but I didn’t vote because the angle isn’t ideal...
> 
> Having my own dog that photographs much heavier than he is due to his stature and thick coat, I try to hold judgement.
> 
> Edit: seeing the second photo, yes, he’s overweight.... but that photo isn’t fair either, lol


I just posted a new photo


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep! Cut back on his food, you'll be doing him a great favor!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Voted: yes..a lot


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Yep! Cut back on his food, you'll be doing him a great favor!


yes I agree but he is not my dog but a family members...and yes I say to put him on a diet all the time


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sometimes that's all you can do...

But show your relative our "experienced" GSD comments...couldn't hurt!


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Sometimes that's all you can do...
> 
> But show your relative our "experienced" GSD comments...couldn't hurt!


yes...she claims he's on a diet but if that's true then I tell her he needs a lot more exercise. Most of those picture's are from over a year ago..he's still overweight.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a friend, not at all related, who was jokingly telling me not too long ago that is older male dog, who was 120 lbs, was recommended by the vet to be put on a diet.

After a couple months of "dieting" he took him in for a weigh in, and he was 130!

It's not funny, but I admit I did laugh. This dog is a BIG boy. But a good weight for him would be between 100 and 110. He's 130!

The owner, and your family member, is not doing their dog any favors!

Show him/her our posts! It WILL cut her dog's life short!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Of the two, the rottie looks more svelte - which is all wrong!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

There is a posiblilty that the dog IS on a diet, but there are other factors that are causing weight gain. My shiba inu has hypothyroidism, for example. He was on diet food and exercised daily (2-3 miles/day plus free run time). I'd ask if his thyroid has been checked and if they have thought about a prescription diet or not. We're doing both for my shiba and seeing some weight loss


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

He looks overweight to me. It could be due to other causes, but it probably isn't. More often than not it is from over feeding. Some people seem to get excited by the dog's apparent happiness from getting food.
I have a friend who has an obese golden retriever (130 pound female, should be 50 lbs lighter). He was telling me that the dog is having trouble with her hips. When I told him she had to lose weight, he looked at me and asked, "how?". He seemed shocked when I told him that he controlled both the amount of food (calories in) and the amount of exercise (calories out).

Both he and his wife have become addicted to giving the dog treats. Dog "smiles" and wags tail. He even bought one of those things (Furbo?) that works on wifi so he can call his dog and give it treats remotely. Mind boggling.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Yes, overweight. Is he neutered? I would get a vet check to test if there may be a health problem. If he gets a clean bill of health, I would suggest a dog food formulated to have less calories per cup while still providing necessary nutrients and bulk.


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

jarn said:


> Of the two, the rottie looks more svelte - which is all wrong!


can you explain..not sure what you mean


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Yes, overweight. Is he neutered? I would get a vet check to test if there may be a health problem. If he gets a clean bill of health, I would suggest a dog food formulated to have less calories per cup while still providing necessary nutrients and bulk.


no he is not neutered


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

AGMallory said:


> can you explain..not sure what you mean


they’re supporting the assertion that the GSD is overweight by using the rottie as a comparison. if both breeds are in their ideal body condition, a rottie should not appear more trim than a gsd. the rottie pictured looks good.



AGMallory said:


> no he is not neutered


oh, that surprised me... i was so sure that you’d say he was a 5-6yr old neutered male. that makes the situation even sadder.


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

Fodder said:


> they’re supporting the assertion that the GSD is overweight by using the rottie as a comparison. if both breeds are in their ideal body condition, a rottie should not appear more trim than a gsd. the rottie pictured looks good.
> 
> 
> oh, that surprised me... i was so sure that you’d say he was a 5-6yr old neutered male. that makes the situation even sadder.


the rottie belongs to me. I will keep trying to convince her to make the dog lose weight..he's only 4yrs old..maybe younger. would hate to see him not be able to move around. Other family members tell her the same thing. In my opinion he's very nice looking but he's just way too fat..he'd be gorgeous and healthier if he lost weight. He must weigh around 130 if not more by now.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

AGMallory said:


> can you explain..not sure what you mean


Well as a rule Rotties have a thicker body type - whereas GSDs are, if properly kept, more slim.

Oh I just saw it was your Rottie - it's gorgeous! 

(I have a Rottie/GSD mix puppy and am totally having to adjust my expectations of body type)


----------



## AGMallory (Mar 29, 2020)

jarn said:


> Well as a rule Rotties have a thicker body type - whereas GSDs are, if properly kept, more slim.
> 
> Oh I just saw it was your Rottie - it's gorgeous!
> 
> (I have a Rottie/GSD mix puppy and am totally having to adjust my expectations of body type)


yes I agree..thank you. the rottie is about 9 months in that picture..she's filled out more.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes he does look overweight, even at my first glance.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Trying reducing the food by 25% until he gets to his ideal weight.


----------

